# Tung Oil for PT Pine?



## Woodpremiere1 (May 16, 2011)

Hi There,

I made a couple tables out of pressure treated #2 pine for outdoor furniture. I have done some research about sealing and preserving outdoor furniture. But I couldn't find much literature on sealing and preserving pressure treated pine furniture for outdoors. If I am going to seal and preserve I considered sealing and preserving the tables with 100% Tung oil with a citrus solvent mixture. Due to low VOC's and less harm for the environment.

But it's pressure treated pine so I am wondering is this really necessary? Does pt pine need to be sealed and preserved? Has anyone sealed pt pine with tung oil solvent mixture and had good or bad results?


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Pressure treated woods still degrade from the elements. You can certainly help by applying tung oil, the only drawback would be the cost. Why not just use an outdoor wood preservative, like Formbys or the like?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a few outdoor projects made from Pressure Treated pine that get an annual spraying of Thompson's Water Sealer. It's been working for me for a decade and a half so far…

I have some upcoming projects that will get treated the same way. Specifically I want to build a picnic table, and a couple of garden benches for around the big oak in the back yard…


----------



## Woodpremiere1 (May 16, 2011)

Hey thanks for the responses.

I have used Thompson's before and find it grays the wood. Which I do not like.

Right Nomad62. The cost is one of the reasons I am asking. I found recommendations for purchasing tung oil and citurs solvent at <http: />. But the combo is pricey.

I have never used Formbys Tung oil finish. Is this like Minwax Tung oil? Does it gray the wood? I read some so so reviews on Minwax.


----------



## Woodpremiere1 (May 16, 2011)

The site
http://www.realmilkpaint.com/oil.html


----------

